# Point at Poipu



## Kauai Kid (Jul 6, 2010)

Highlights (lowlights?) From a 7/5/10 email from the Concerned Deeded Owners at the Point at Poipu.

DRI refused to give the owner's list to candidates running for the March 2010 election, which they are entitled to per Hawaii State Law.

DRI claims 3 seats are occupied by deeded owners, so DRI no longer has the majority on the boards of directors.

Cleanna Dean, a deeded owner, is on the board, and is the mother of DRI vice president Linda Riddle.  Therefore Ms Dean is is probably sympathetic to DRI agendas.

Concerned Deeded Owners who were at the Point in March 2010 for the annual meeting held several meetings on their own.  

DRI staff shut off the lights and removed the chairs in their meeting place attempting to disrupt the meeting.  

DRI general manager called the police to try and evict the deeded owner conducting the meetings, but the police saw no violations of Hawaiian law.  Therefore, the deeded owner remained on the property.  

DRI staff also changed the phone system so owners could no longer dial direct to one another.

Several grievance cases have been completed by the RICO (Racketeer Influenced & Corrupt Organization)  investigator in Honolulu and it appears that DRI may have violated Hawaiian Law.  Those investigations were referred to the State of Hawaii Attorney General for further review.

CDOPP learned that DRI has paid several million dollars to a contractor to investigate water intrusions issues at the point and they have or are prepared to sign a contract with them for an unknown cost.  CDOPP believes this is without competitive bids from other contractors.

Tune in for the next issue of as the Point Turns.


----------



## thheath (Jul 6, 2010)

What a mess; I hope the concerned owners prevail.

PS:  Smells like a special assesment's coming to me...


----------



## Greg G (Jul 6, 2010)

Sterling

I can really sympathize with what's going on at the Point at Poipu.
I own at the Pelican Resort on St. Maarten.  The stranglehold on the Tenants Association Pelican Resort and Casino (TAPRAC) by the developer/management Royal Resorts (and past developers/management) was finally broken when two very pro-owner candidates were elected a year or so ago.  The two worked tirelessly to contact owners to get put on the ballot and to garner the needed votes to become board members.
And they started immediately to reassess the finances of the resort as well as all contracts and agreements with Royal Resorts.  We may have another special assessment but at least now I'm sure the board has at least two people on it with the owners best interests in mind.
Hopefully a similiar thing will happen at the Point at Poipu.

Greg


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 6, 2010)

thheath said:


> What a mess; I hope the concerned owners prevail.
> 
> PS:  Smells like a special assesment's coming to me...



That is all we need in this crummy economy:  Two special assessments--one from the Maui Schooner and one from the Point to cover water intrusion.  (Good thing it is in "Sunny Poipu" or it might be even more.)

Sterling


----------



## genie555m (Jul 7, 2010)

*Let our deed go.*

Well, we made the decision to let the deed go and not pay the fees. Its a lost of about $20K for us, but we can not afford to pay fees. In the long run, it will probably be for the best, as the cost will continue to go up. Sad cause we really had many enjoyable and memorable vacations there.

JM


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 7, 2010)

We may have to do the same thing if the Point maintenance fees continue their double digit % increases every year.  We'd be out $29K

Sterling


----------



## Fisch (Jul 7, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> We may have to do the same thing if the Point maintenance fees continue their double digit % increases every year.  We'd be out $29K
> 
> Sterling



In all fairness, there wasn't an increase for 2010.  Granted the few years prior were crazy, going from about $999 to $1400 in three years.(Ocean Front, Every Year)

With any luck we don't get an increase this year.  I don't see that happening though.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 7, 2010)

Fisch said:


> In all fairness, there wasn't an increase for 2010.  Granted the few years prior were crazy, going from about $999 to $1400 in three years.(Ocean Front, Every Year)
> 
> With any luck we don't get an increase this year.  I don't see that happening though.



What I'd like to see, if they have to raise maintenance fees, is better planning similar to +5% yearly rather than 20% every four years/  Goes down on the budget much mo easy.


----------



## Poobah (Jul 14, 2010)

*MFs*

I agree w/Sterling more modest increases are easier for the owners to swallow. I don't mind the increases as long as the money is reinvested in the Point. What got me was the quarter of a million dollars the DRI awarded itself that came out of the owners fees. That was $250,000 that was not put back into the resort. 

The interesting scenario is going to be how any special assessment is going to be handled against the deeds in the Trust. Techically the Trust owes any Special Assessment to the Resort. I can't believe they would spread the assessment across all the deeds in the Trust like they do with the MFs.

Will be there next year starting on 3/3. Hopefully there will be an Owners Meeting during the two weeks we are there.

Cheers,

Paul


----------

